

Ask HN: Review my web-app for creating Android apps - benedwards

I'm looking for some help in reviewing my startup and would appreciate any feedback from those of you with Android phones. http://redbirdapps.com<p>Our first application grew from the idea that if you have a smart phone, you shouldn't have a dumb business card.<p>Try it for free.  You can have a customized Android application on your phone in a few minutes, no programming required.<p>Thanks, hackers.
======
benedwards
Clickable link: <http://redbirdapps.com>

